# Lightweight Android OS Needed



## xGRKxBullseye (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, here's what I need:
I need an OS for Android compatible for my phone that is very lightweight, not taking up my memory and using a lot of the processor. But, I want it to still be able to support all my apps. The main reason is that I want better performance overall for my phone.
Specs:
LG Phoenix, LG-P505
Android 2.2.2
Kernal Version 2.6.32.9
Software Version:
LG-P505-V10i
Any suggestions?


----------

